# Search for good literature on off/def tactics in modern times



## grandin105 (1 Feb 2013)

Hello,

Would any one be able to point me in the direction of any good reads on conducting raids/ ambushes 

and/or

conduct/selection of defensive positions?

I am just looking for new/old wisdom on these topics. Dismounted ops are preferred, but mechanized tactics would also be useful.

Any info above and beyond the PAMs on these topics is what I am looking for.

Thanks,


----------

